# Rolex 6694 Oysterdate - Advice Sought



## delays

Evening all,

I'm toying with the classic 'sell a few to buy a grail' tactic, and for me, it's the Rolex 6694 Oysterdate Precision on a bracelet.

There was a lush example up for sale recently that I missed out on - I've decided to man up and take the leap into Rolex ownership.

From what I can tell, however, in the world of classic Rolex, nothing is quite what it seems. So, before I buy a lemon, can someone help me understand what I should be looking for?

Many thanks,

Iain


----------



## andyclient

I like you wanted to enter the world of Rolex ownership , having bought a couple of Tudors it semed like a natural progression ?

Mine came from a local auction house where its authenticity was basically gaurenteed and it was at a far better price than the retail high street price.

So my recomendation would personally be to buy from auction , but one that you can view it touch it test it first.

Good luckk

Andy

ps this is mine


----------



## pugster

auction houses do have some good deals, however (this has come up before ) , buying from an auction house does not garantee authenticity , read the auctios T&C -most basically say 'we have experts but they can be wrong , at the end of the day the decision to buy is up to you' , as an example this one is taken from fellows auction house , which a few on here have used and still do so ( i personally have never had any problems with fellows and imo they are one of the better auction houses out there as far as watches go)

Fellows T&C

'Subject to the next following Condition concerning deliberate forgeries, any representation or statement by Fellows in any catalogue as to authorship, genuineness, origin, date, age, provenance, condition or estimated selling price is a statement of opinion only. Prospective buyers are given ample opportunities to view and inspect before any sale and prospective buyers must satisfy themselves as to all such matters. Neither Fellows or its employees or agents nor the seller accept liability for the correctness of such opinions and all conditions and warranties, express, implied or statutory are hereby excluded.'


----------



## scottswatches

I bought mine from Fellows and they were superb - the crown wouldn't set the time and as they had advertised it as working condition they repaired it, for free, and within a week (and it was over Easter!)

I know Gold isn't for everyone, but I like it. The only thing to remember is that there is no quick set date, so if it isn't a daily wearer it can take a bit of setting.


----------



## delays

scottswatches said:


> I bought mine from Fellows and they were superb - the crown wouldn't set the time and as they had advertised it as working condition they repaired it, for free, and within a week (and it was over Easter!)
> 
> I know Gold isn't for everyone, but I like it. The only thing to remember is that there is no quick set date, so if it isn't a daily wearer it can take a bit of setting.


That looks stunning. Classy, simple.

I'm aiming for one with a bracelet.

The auction route sounds interesting, across several threads I've seen activists for several houses. I'll register with a few today I think.


----------



## pugster

dont bother to register with one or a few , just use http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb which saves alot of time


----------



## kevkojak

The Oysterdate runs the 1225 movement which is reliable and easy to service (spares are plentiful). All that means is that as long as you don't pick up an absolute pup with bits missing, you won't be paying Rolex servicing prices.

If you're buying one on a bracelet make sure it's the correct one for the watch (I forget the reference  ) and that all links are there - even if you don't need them all in the watch. I think there are either 12 or 13 on the old tapered bracelets.

The 1960's ones seem to pull the real money - anything up to Â£1200. The 1970's ones I've seen on the bay as cheap as Â£800, maybe even a bit less. In fact I did a deal on mine a couple of months back at considerably less. :angry:

Buying a Rolex 'dress watch' takes a bit more thought/research than buying one of the sports watches as you have much more choice in design, rather than picking from two or three dial combinations (or maybe not even that many!) 

Have a look through google images of OD's, pick a dial you like (couple of dozen to choose from spread across the two decades of production!) and sit tight until one comes up.

Don't just buy the first that comes along because it's an Oysterdate, make sure it's the right Oysterdate for you!


----------



## delays

pugster said:


> dont bother to register with one or a few , just use http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb which saves alot of time


Wow, what a resource! Many thanks.



kevkojak said:


> The Oysterdate runs the 1225 movement which is reliable and easy to service (spares are plentiful). All that means is that as long as you don't pick up an absolute pup with bits missing, you won't be paying Rolex servicing prices.
> 
> If you're buying one on a bracelet make sure it's the correct one for the watch (I forget the reference  ) and that all links are there - even if you don't need them all in the watch. I think there are either 12 or 13 on the old tapered bracelets.
> 
> The 1960's ones seem to pull the real money - anything up to Â£1200. The 1970's ones I've seen on the bay as cheap as Â£800, maybe even a bit less. In fact I did a deal on mine a couple of months back at considerably less. :angry:
> 
> Buying a Rolex 'dress watch' takes a bit more thought/research than buying one of the sports watches as you have much more choice in design, rather than picking from two or three dial combinations (or maybe not even that many!)
> 
> Have a look through google images of OD's, pick a dial you like (couple of dozen to choose from spread across the two decades of production!) and sit tight until one comes up.
> 
> Don't just buy the first that comes along because it's an Oysterdate, make sure it's the right Oysterdate for you!


Kev, many thanks for your reply. It was your blue-faced one in the Sales Corner that had me green-faced when I missed it, and started me on this slippery slope!

Sounds like I've got a bit of research ahead, not that this is a bad thing. Fingers crossed I'll end up with something tasty.


----------

